# Martin Pejša IPO Seminar - Ohio, USA



## JanaeUlva (Feb 5, 2011)

Please check out the FaceBook event page for information on this IPO seminar with the world class competitor/trainer/handler from the Czech Republic, Martin Pejša! 

Martin Pejša IPO Seminar - Ohio - event is put on by Bob Fox

if you can't access this FaceBook event, feel free to contact me.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Bob Fox leaves a bad taste in my being....


----------



## JanaeUlva (Feb 5, 2011)

. . . Martin's an awesome guy


----------



## JanaeUlva (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

Martin was handler and trainer of Grim z PS. They will certainly have an interpreter there as Martin's English is evolving. He is a very nice guy, and super knowledge of training and reading dogs. Should be nice seminar, especially for those with strong dogs.


----------



## JanaeUlva (Feb 5, 2011)

Thank you Cliff. There is the possibility Zbyněk will be the translator. If not, Bob has a man who speaks 6 languages including CZ and he is working dogs too so he would be a good translator. Of course, I'm hoping Zbyněk is the translator!! 

Martin is an awesome person. He volunteered to review video of Zarek and gave me suggestions for some issues we were having. Made all the difference in Zarek's training. Martin, Zbyněk and you have been super helpful with Zarek's training progress.


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

If Zbynek shows up, I will be there!


----------



## JanaeUlva (Feb 5, 2011)

I will let you know Cliff!! I hope he will be there. I wanted to meet him so badly!!!!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

any idea how long Martin and Zbyněk will be in the area for? Would be great to keep them around for another seminar in MI


----------



## JanaeUlva (Feb 5, 2011)

Turns out only Martin is coming and he has to leave right away because I was going to have him come to Wisconsin!


----------



## DanaR (10 mo ago)

onyx'girl said:


> leaves


What do you know about Bob Fox ? Thinking about getting a pup from him.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

DanaR said:


> What do you know about Bob Fox ? Thinking about getting a pup from him.


This thread is very old.Start a new thread to ask your question.


----------

